# What temprature do you stay home



## fireman (Jan 23, 2008)

I was wondering at what temperature do you stay home.the main concern is the wear and tear on equipment.Temps on equipment never reach the operating temp and start blowing motors hydraulic lines crack bearings in the feed rollers snap.Just wondering what temps do you call it quits.


----------



## TDunk (Jan 23, 2008)

When i can feel my facial hair starting to freeze. Usually i call it quits at about 15 degrees. But that's only if i can. I've been out working in -5 temps. before, if i have alot of work lined up and can't afford to take the day off, then i'll work in it. Other wise i take an L.I. day (lack of interest)


----------



## Themadd1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Lowest I worked was -11 in 30ft white pines and hemlocks. Gotta love brittle branches, high winds, and cold cold temperatures. 

I look at it like this, if you work hard, you stay warm, wear the proper gear, and man up....

The only thing keeping me out of trees is heavy rain, snow, and ice. I am not the postman and I dont work when the weather, not the temperature, is hazardous. 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## teamtree (Jan 23, 2008)

Well we worked today at around 10 and tomorrow it will be in the single digits. 

We try to take advantage of the really cold days when the ground is froze like a rock. So if it gets down in single digits we are out there trying to get something done.

The pace is a bit slower and we tend not to work as long.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've looked at a few jobs before where I said to the customer or contractor we need a COLD day in order to do the job. Didn't get the jobs, but those were the types where the teens would be good. Lakeside jobs where you need to be out on the ice to work, or ROTTEN trees over the septic system... bomb them right on there whole, no problems... soft ground though you're gonna pay. 

If I have to work, I'll go out regardless of temps, just bundle up. If I don't have to, I won't, and will wait for better days.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 23, 2008)

I dislike working when its over 90-95 with high humidity. 
Of course, I still work but I hate every moment. Plenty of leaf blower cooldowns.. I say shoving the nozzle up your pant leg when your sweating rivers with a major case of swamparse is incentive to keep trucking. 

As far as cold.. theres no set quit temperature for me. I guess when stuff doesnt work & starts breaking its time to go home. 

Frozen ground is the only reason some projects get done IE golf courses.. 
Lakesides another good example, though when I was working for bartlett we had a lakeside job we were using a canoe on.. right up untill swimming proved to be the better idea.


----------



## John464 (Jan 23, 2008)

a good worker is one who can endure the extremes of hot and cold weather. If it's too cold, dress apropriately. if its too hot, dress appropriately and drink plenty of fluids while pacing yourself.


I will hold off when there is lightning, a hurricane or a tornado until it passes. We work in the rain in temps 55 degrees and above, unless it happens with only an hour or two left on that particular job. Light sprinkle, the show goes on in all temps. Rain gear is must in all trucks. High winds can be worked in with the correct adjustment of speed/caution.

Weather related issues you learn to adapt to and if you can't, tree work may not be the right job for you.


----------



## fireman (Jan 23, 2008)

*cold weather*

my concern is the equipment. ive noticed equipment breaking down when its 10 degrees or less.do you have the same problem or is it just a problem we are having.all equipment greased cleaned additives in diesel.lift kept in heated shop the lift is the only equipment we dont have problems with.


----------



## John464 (Jan 23, 2008)

As far as machinery. For instance the past few weeks Im warming everything up an hour before the guys are due in. The bucket truck and the spider lift still do start out slow, but better slow than sitting home. Stump machines, saws, skid loader, chipper, seem to work like usual just a little cold start symptoms.


----------



## fireman (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks john are biggest problem is the chipper, like you said we let it run for about an hour before we use it on a job.I would much rather work in this weather 10 degres than 90.


----------



## Kansas (Jan 23, 2008)

fireman said:


> I was wondering at what temperature do you stay home.the main concern is the wear and tear on equipment.Temps on equipment never reach the operating temp and start blowing motors hydraulic lines crack bearings in the feed rollers snap.Just wondering what temps do you call it quits.




Coldest I have cut firewood and split it (that I remember)was 13 degrees it was last year, I was OUT of wood and had no choice but freeze or turn the overhead heaters on (D'oh). I nearly had a heart attack getting the splitter started even with 10-30 oil in it, my oil and saws were in the truck on the drive out so they started. We cut and split 2 full pickup loads and came back and unloaded and stacked them and I went home and got in my outdoor 105 degree hot tub man was that nice!!!  I would do it all over any day...not.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 23, 2008)

we where out on saturday and it was like 7 degrees but after butt thrusting up that tree i just had underarmor and a long sleeve shirt on. still foggin up the saftey glasses.


----------



## John464 (Jan 23, 2008)

fireman said:


> thanks john are biggest problem is the chipper, like you said we let it run for about an hour before we use it on a job.I would much rather work in this weather 10 degres than 90.



hmm what model chipper is it and did these things happen all on the same day?


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 23, 2008)

fireman said:


> thanks john are biggest problem is the chipper, like you said we let it run for about an hour before we use it on a job.I would much rather work in this weather 10 degres than 90.



Not me- we haved have worked in 105 degree weather but when it gets below 20 (or 32 if the wind is pretty stiff) that is it for us.


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 23, 2008)

*i'll work in any temp.*

i'm not real keen on 90 and above or much humidity but i'll still work.i'll take the cold over the extreme heat any day.i also prefer frozen ground to work on.my only complaint with the cold is waiting on hydraulics.


----------



## TheKid (Jan 23, 2008)

*chipper woes*

so far in 08, our vermeer 935 (i think its a 1997) has puked out due to different fuel probs. yesterday, it was gelled biodiesel. this was biodiesel b50=50% dinodiesel and 50% bio. supposed working temp of 10-15deg. it has only been down to 20 or so here. it probably doesn't help that we have minor cracks in the fuel tank. i think the fuel is taking on water there. but to answer original post, it doesn't get too cold here not to work, but if it snows much, we stay home. the city has not the infrastructure to deal with the white stuff.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 23, 2008)

I suppose I'll work in any weather and temp, the only thing that stops me is if/when the crew calls in for it. 

Of course if it's pouring all day, then we can't go, but that's about it save the givens like hurricanes, tornados, and sever thunderstorms with lightning.

Being involved with line clearance/storm response demands the ability and willingness to brave the worst nature can throw at you.

How cold?

I'm a polar bear. I love the teens we've been getting. If you unleash that inner fire and actually work then it is ideal!!

Even so, don't forget to drink plenty of liquids then too! I was pounding down ice cold water today like it was July.


----------



## fireman (Jan 23, 2008)

*equipment*

john i have an older vermeer 1250 its seems every day there is another problem.maintance is done every day we use diesel stop for addative in fuel, grease every other day in the cold weather.I cant afford a new one yet but what chipper would you go with.In warmer weather we have no problems.we only feed it 6-8 inch limbs in this weather.we just worked threw the tornados in northern il south wisconsin it was un believable, trying to get pics up but having problem.we work threw anything but it is the equipment we are having problems with last year we were doing a clear cut had deadline we worked solid week in -10 with out wind chill.like you guys said harder you work the warmer you stay.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 23, 2008)

TheKid said:


> so far in 08, our vermeer 935 (i think its a 1997) has puked out due to different fuel probs. yesterday, it was gelled biodiesel. this was biodiesel b50=50% dinodiesel and 50% bio. supposed working temp of 10-15deg. it has only been down to 20 or so here. it probably doesn't help that we have minor cracks in the fuel tank. i think the fuel is taking on water there. but to answer original post, it doesn't get too cold here not to work, but if it snows much, we stay home. the city has not the infrastructure to deal with the white stuff.



Howes Lubercator man it is the greatest stuff for bio diesel. I run it in my pickup and it has helped a ton. I buy it at almost any truck stop. Give it a try it work wonders.
Jared


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 23, 2008)

I just got a magnetic heater for the oil pan on my BC 1000. It works great. Starts right up now. The only thing that slows me down is snow, I don't like to risk my equipment on the roads with the idiots that are out there. Also being pushed by a 5000 lb chipper in slick roads isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 23, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> I just got a magnetic heater for the oil pan on my BC 1000. It works great. Starts right up now. The only thing that slows me down is snow, I don't like to risk my equipment on the roads with the idiots that are out there. *Also being pushed by a 5000 lb chipper in slick roads isn't my idea of fun.*




It is when you get it slide ways. I rounded a corner nice and slow the other morning and yeehaw....slide ways in the bucket truck with a full load of chips with the trusty chuck-n-duck. It was all nice and slow at a rural intersection, no big deal, but it was funny cause I was on the phone with the regional super.

"How ya doing this morning, I hear your chipper is given you troubles?"

_"Yeah, she's getting a little sideways with me alright."_hone:


----------



## beowulf343 (Jan 23, 2008)

We don't stay home because of temperature. Once you know how to deal with cold, it really isn't too bad. Couple years back was working on a takedown in the back hills of Catt county and the farmer's thermometer read -22. Doesn't get that cold often but we usually have a few weeks of subzero temps. Dealing with the snow is actually more difficult than dealing with the cold. Actually, the worst temps to work in for me are when it's low 30's and you have to deal with wet snow or it's in the 40's and raining. Cold is one thing, wet and cold really sucks.

Block heaters, glow plugs, and i'll agree with the statement about howe's diesel treat. Been single digits all week and everything has started so far.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Jan 23, 2008)

90 DEGREES!!! haha ya'll cry over 90??!! it aint nothin to have to work in 110 in Texas. It gets like 116 in august. Just got to take a lunch around 2, drink about 2 gallons of water.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 23, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> 90 DEGREES!!! haha ya'll cry over 90??!! it aint nothin to have to work in 110 in Texas. It gets like 116 in august. Just got to take a lunch around 2, drink about 2 gallons of water.



Agreed. Pretty hot here in MS too. On the other hand, we got our first snow in 7 years this past weekend. lol What's that white stuff floatin everywhere?


----------



## chucknduck (Jan 23, 2008)

There were several days in July where we had to take extended lunch breaks for several hours because it was 110. But, I would rather work in 100 degree weather all day than anything below 32. Sometimes the saws get so hot we have to douse them with water, or they won't rev out! We never have any "cold start" issues here lol.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 24, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Agreed. Pretty hot here in MS too. On the other hand, we got our first snow in 7 years this past weekend. lol What's that white stuff floatin everywhere?



Global warming? :yoyo:


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 24, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> 90 DEGREES!!! haha ya'll cry over 90??!! it aint nothin to have to work in 110 in Texas. It gets like 116 in august. Just got to take a lunch around 2, drink about 2 gallons of water.



It's what you get used to, they call it acclimation.

I've got a guy on my crew up from AZ, he doesn't fair well in the cold, I thrive.

On the other hand, if I go out west, he will fair much better than I would on a hot day.


----------



## BarkingMad (Jan 24, 2008)

Block heaters are req'd for our equipment as mentioned above.
I climb down to single digits, though I do hate that first haul when my hands go away. Ball lock biners are tough to work without fingers. Once I come up to operating temp and shed a few layers the job goes just fine. I have a harder time keeping my guys from tropical climes moving.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jan 24, 2008)

*what temp.do you stay home*

for 20 years in IL. the cut off was 0, far to Hard on the Equipment below that. but that was the start up temp at 7:00 AM if we were out working and it went down most of time we would stay out. I do like Arkansas it was 28 this AM


----------



## lxt (Jan 24, 2008)

I figure if the Equipment doesnt run, it just wasnt meant to be! But Ill work on gettin everything up & running, by then its 10-11am we might hit up a job or just pull Maintenance & make sure the equip. will run the next day!

I like the cold personally, there is a point where cold & ones ability to be productive just dont work, I agree 38deg & rain suck!!!

stay safe, stay warm & BE carefull

LXT............


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 24, 2008)

chucknduck said:


> There were several days in July where we had to take extended lunch breaks for several hours because it was 110. But, I would rather work in 100 degree weather all day than anything below 32. Sometimes the saws get so hot we have to douse them with water, or they won't rev out! We never have any "cold start" issues here lol.




your crazy. 

32 is roughly perfect, you lose a layer and its like putting the AC on at work.
If your cold your not working hard enough. 

110 degree days, I think thats asinine to be workin in myself. I guess if its a dry 110 its doable but the productivity loss would be silly.



This is off topic but has anyone seen the black & hispanic folk start layering up when it hits 50-60 degrees in fall? Youd think they were expecting a blizzard with all the poofy fur hoods on & whatnot.


----------



## super3 (Jan 24, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> Not me- we haved have worked in 105 degree weather but when it gets below 20 (or 32 if the wind is pretty stiff) that is it for us.




I'm with ya here!


----------



## ronnyb (Jan 24, 2008)

We have block heaters on everything, but if the high for the day isn't going to break 20 degrees, we don't go out. Definitely too hard on the hydraulics.


----------



## Industry (Jan 24, 2008)

People shut down for the cold? It got cold enough here(wind was howling too) last year that the Beard I grow for winter wasn't even cutting it. I climbed into the truck and took off my t-shirt. put all my layers back on and tied the shirt around my face. Back to work.


----------



## Scots Climber (Jan 24, 2008)

When my ropes ice up! Around -10 degrees celcius (14 degrees fahrenheit) is about right. Sod climbing trees when I can be climbing waterfalls!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 24, 2008)

The trick to the whole beard in extreme winter thing is to allow it to ice up. The ice stays off the skin a ways providing an insulating barrier. Sort of like an igloo. 

I tend to pack a barclava or ski mask when that isn't enough, but I hate them cause they cause my goggles and glasses to fog severely.


----------



## Greenhorntrimmr (Jan 24, 2008)

It was nine degrees when we started working this morning and the bar oil was so thick that I had to rub the chain back and forth on a limb before I could make a cut.


----------



## juststumps (Jan 24, 2008)

fireman said:


> I was wondering at what temperature do you stay home.the main concern is the wear and tear on equipment.Temps on equipment never reach the operating temp and start blowing motors hydraulic lines crack bearings in the feed rollers snap.Just wondering what temps do you call it quits.



At about the same temp you stop fighting fire.......


----------



## juststumps (Jan 24, 2008)

TheKid said:


> so far in 08, our vermeer 935 (i think its a 1997) has puked out due to different fuel probs. yesterday, it was gelled biodiesel. this was biodiesel b50=50% dinodiesel and 50% bio. supposed working temp of 10-15deg. it has only been down to 20 or so here. it probably doesn't help that we have minor cracks in the fuel tank. i think the fuel is taking on water there. but to answer original post, it doesn't get too cold here not to work, but if it snows much, we stay home. the city has not the infrastructure to deal with the white stuff.



plug the block heater in,,, or install one.....fixes that cold start really well.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 24, 2008)

If there's real money at stake, then it's never too hot or cold to go out.

If the money is just okay, then I call it at about 10 Degrees . Especially if the wind is kicking.

When it goes over a hundred degrees we take a lot of breaks and pump the gator aid and water.

With me, it's more about how much cash it is , rather than the outside temperature.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 25, 2008)

Installed a cable in a sugar maple this morning. Temp was around 15 F. Cold on the ground but once I climbed up I was warm and toasty.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 25, 2008)

Depending on sun and wind it is 15-25* F for me.

As for the gelled biodeisl, have it assayed, they are supposed to get the glycerin out of the veg oil. if they don't it gels and your SOL.

There was a bad batch 2 years ago from MN that had truckers all over stranded in the cold.


----------



## fireman (Jan 25, 2008)

*temp*

juststumps the coldest we fought fire were -80 below with wind chill about 6 years ago.we never stop.the usual rule of thumb for us the coldest day of the year and hottest day of the year we will get a fire.thank you guys for all the input its nice to know you have a great bunch of guys to give there knowledge and experiences to help one another out. this is a great site to be apart of to learn and help others through there knowledge and working experiences. thanks tom


----------



## 3yrclimberARK (Jan 25, 2008)

*28 degrees and freezing rain today*

I just pulled an 8 hour day where I had to pull over 3 times this morning to scrape the ice off the windshield in the bucket just to get to the job. Me, the trees, and the bucket all had a nice clear and shiny ice coat. We work everyday, rain or shine, freezing or cooking, Lightning and tornados shut the job down till they pass then its back to work.


----------



## tree md (Jan 25, 2008)

Being that I am not very busy in the Winter, I usually don't have to worry about working when it's too cold. I would be hunting instead. 

Not so this year. I am booked out 3 weeks with all the business from the ice storm. We worked Wed. and started when the temps were in the teens. We blew two hydraulic lines on our chipper and the hydraulic filter sprung a leak. We layed off yesterday and today. Yesterday the temp was 12 in the morning and we were in the teens today. I'm fighting a cold and figured it would be better to try to recoop from my cold and service the chipper so we can be set for this weekend and following week when the temps come back up. I'm not opposed to working in the cold but it's tough when your fighting a cold and equipment starts to fail. Besides, I'm one of those tropical white people... 110 degrees, no problem. Working in the teens and 20's sucks!

Just an added thought, when I was on my way to the job Wednesday I saw 2 dump trucks broke down on the road. I also blew the fuel pump out on my pickup last week when the temps dropped into the teens and my partner blew a power steering line in his truck. The cold weather is definitely wreaking havoc on our heavy equipment. The saws love the cold air though.


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with WOR. Mick I will say this My 360pro saw has a small deal in the air filter housing for using it in realy cold weather. Nice feature really, probably not as good as the ARTIC saw though. Heated handles. My splitter on the other hand, I do two things. I go out 45min before I leave put an oil dipstick heater in the res. tank and A 500 watt halogen bulb inside the cover to take the chill off of the motor. It's 16hp eletric start briggs and it doesn't like the cold. I have gone out when the carb was freezing up under the cover. About the Freezing ground. About 3-4 years ago it didn't get cold enough to freeze but maybe half dozen times. Sleet, rain and light snow was it. the roads were so bad here it took 4wheel drive to leave the driveway. The ground got super soft even on gravel. roads were sponges. I got stuck multiple times that year. I went and made a fourwheeler trailer logging device just so I could get the wood to higher ground for processing. It sucked on an epic scale. 20-30 degrees is my prime temp. 50 and higher is too hot for heavy work.opcorn:


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 25, 2008)

52 and partly cloudy (and dry) is what I consider perfect Tree working weather. Thirties are always OK, unless it is wet out. 20s are ALWAYS welcome, the swifter you work and the more you keep moving=the more you stay warm=the more money you make. Wooo Hoooo!

10-20 degree range, I just want to be doing a large crown reduction or deadwooding a giant oak or something, big, aggressive climbing weather. When there's nobody's out walking, you can wear your ear-protective radio muff helmet headset and sing at the top of your voice. You are out workin, out makin money, and havin a great time, 
GIMME SOME FLURRIES!!!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 25, 2008)

HAH, no temps keep us at home, but it is the nature of our work. Highest temps were 104 and the coldest has been in the -30's up on lake erie/michigan.

Diesel engines do not like sub zero climates. I don't mind the cold, but the snow and ice make getting around a pain, both on feet and wheels.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Jan 25, 2008)

fireman said:


> I was wondering at what temperature do you stay home...Just wondering what temps do you call it quits.



Humidity really sucks for me, but a dry temperature, I'll call it quits around 88 to 93 degrees. Depends if I'm bustin' butt or grinding stumps.






For cold, about 5 degrees and lower depending on wind speed and the work involved... like tree removal grunt work or in the tree trimming dead wood.

Back in the day around the Twin Cities, MN, I was under dressed and happened run a Bobcat most of that day. It was -20 degrees... minus 20.... 20 below! Talk about pain. I manned up though. Yikes!

*Stihl*Rockin'


----------



## hermit63 (Jan 27, 2008)

*americans*

20 to 85 (unless easy cash)
50 and grey to 30 and still, exelent!
less than 20 go shoot some bunnies,and break out the x-country skis
over 85 get out on the water,lifes to short,and im to slow.


----------



## Xtra (Jan 27, 2008)

If it's below -10 wind chill or above 110 heat index we don't work.

I'm not out to prove how tough I am or what I can endure . . . extremes in temps affect the mind and then there's a safety concern when it's becomes too cold or hot.

We usually don't work in rain either, unless it's at the end of a job or an emergency call.


----------



## corndogg (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't like climbing in the cold mostly because my hands get too cold. What gloves are you guys wearing for cold climbing? I'm a glove guy but don't like climbing with them. Makes winter suck.


----------



## Thillmaine (Jan 28, 2008)

*Cold*

I will work in any weather. If I had it my way I would quit any time it was over 80 degrees, but I dont. I get useless when its really hot climbing. Cold is another story, I live for it. Nothing bothers me when it comes to cold. I'd say the coldest I have worked in was like -1, with a -16 windchill. It wasnt that great, but I would take it anytime over a day thats hot. Rain sucks, escpecially if your pruning, such a ##### to limbwalk. I dont even try unless its a conifer or a tightly branches species (sugar maple, or red maple)


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll work until I can't take it anymore rather it 100 degrees or 10 degrees.


----------



## JShaw (Jan 29, 2008)

It's all about the equipment for me. It's cheaper to take a day off than risk a spendy repair. Besides my diesel trucks just suck the gas in cold weather and at $3.50 a gallon. We've worked when it's well below zero but if the warm part of the day isn't above zero we usually find something else to do.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jan 29, 2008)

tree md said:


> Being that I am not very busy in the Winter, I usually don't have to worry about working when it's too cold. I would be hunting instead.
> 
> Not so this year. I am booked out 3 weeks with all the business from the ice storm. We worked Wed. and started when the temps were in the teens. We blew two hydraulic lines on our chipper and the hydraulic filter sprung a leak. We layed off yesterday and today. Yesterday the temp was 12 in the morning and we were in the teens today. I'm fighting a cold and figured it would be better to try to recoop from my cold and service the chipper so we can be set for this weekend and following week when the temps come back up. I'm not opposed to working in the cold but it's tough when your fighting a cold and equipment starts to fail. Besides, I'm one of those tropical white people... 110 degrees, no problem. Working in the teens and 20's sucks!
> 
> Just an added thought, when I was on my way to the job Wednesday I saw 2 dump trucks broke down on the road. I also blew the fuel pump out on my pickup last week when the temps dropped into the teens and my partner blew a power steering line in his truck. The cold weather is definitely wreaking havoc on our heavy equipment. The saws love the cold air though.



Ok, this seems odd to me. I've spent most of my life in wny where the winters get cold. Grew up on a farm and logging outfit. Been around heavy equipment all my life. Have spent 12+ years in the tree industry working every winter. And yet i've probably seen less than 10 instances of hydraulic lines blowing due to the cold. I have a buddy who's a mechanic at a big gravel pit-they will run a hundred dump trucks every day in sub zero temps with no big problems. Our shop runs better than a dozen trucks and several big chippers and we don't have the problems in a cold month you seemed to have in one week. I guess the question is, if oklahoma has that much heavy equipment down in a week of cold temps, why aren't our roads littered with broken equipment by february? Do we get different equipment? Better maintenance? Any ideas?

Heck, i can't even remember the last time i've seen a snowplow down.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 30, 2008)

minus 3c for cold days, 30c for rare hot days,rain is the biggest pain over here


----------



## Jumper (Jan 30, 2008)

-43C still air temp when I got up and drove to work this morning, which was an adventure given the ice fog that has settled into this place. Dodge turned over a little slowly but I did have it plugged in all night. Can't say our Fords wanted to start yesterday as did both my Bobcat and 4x4 forklift. However I have pulled my guys out of the field compound and they are working in the main warehouse inside for a couple of days until this cold snap passes. It has warmed up to -42C at 0800 MST.


----------



## highasatree (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm staying home today because of the wind, gusts of up to 100km. wind chill is -18c. I'll wait for some storm damage before I will venture out in this...


----------



## Jumper (Jan 30, 2008)

beowulf343 said:


> Better maintenance? Any ideas?
> 
> Heck, i can't even remember the last time i've seen a snowplow down.



Different oil?? I do know things that are hydraulic here are not working too well right now the far side of -40F/-40C. Diesels run just fine in the cold so long as you are using winter fuel, our CAT 797Bs run 24/7. Just don't shut them off outside.

I do know Air Canada has not been able to fly into here since Monday because it is too cold. One of our team members en route back from Orlando is stuck in Edmonton. I flew in Sunday night in the nick of time.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 30, 2008)

JShaw said:


> It's all about the equipment for me. It's cheaper to take a day off than risk a spendy repair. Besides my diesel trucks just suck the gas in cold weather and at $3.50 a gallon. We've worked when it's well below zero but if the warm part of the day isn't above zero we usually find something else to do.



With all the idling my Dodge was getting 4.6 miles to the gallon over the past couple of days. We don't dare turn them off.


----------



## buckbandit (May 18, 2008)

Last Jan temps dropped down to mid -30 degree c's with high winds creating windchills of -50 some degrees c. We took Monday and Tuesday off, Wednesday the wind died off a bit but the temps dip a little further. We worked Wed and Thurs. Had a few more smoke breaks but still managed to score highest production for the first quarter.:deadhorse:


----------



## sgbotsford (Jun 11, 2008)

*C-c-c-c-old?*

Firstly, I'm not a pro like many of you guys -- as in pro-arborists. I grow them mostly for some of you guys to plant.

I do however have winter work on the tree farm, and I heat my house with wood:

1. The tractor is a Deutz 6250 with a 3 cylinder air cooled diesel. Below -10C (about +10F) it doesn't start worth a *@(#*. 

2. The chainsaw works at all almost all temps. Some days I just cut and stack wood, waiting for a warmer day to hall it to the barn.

3. Poplar splits wonderfully at -20 C (-5F) I only rent a splitter when I've got a days worth to do, which means once every 3-4 years. I split most of my 8 cords of firewood by hand. Frankly, most of it splits faster by hand than I can with a splitter, and I don't have a noisy bashine next to me.

At the other end:

I don't like planting trees above 25C (75F) Roots dry, and there's more transplant shock.

And I hate working in the rain. In Alberta, there seems to be a requirement to use pre-chilled water for rain. 

I prefer not to work in my woods when the wind is blowing mroe than about 50 kph (30 mph) We've had 3 30" black poplars come down at various times. I'd rather take them down when I'm not distracted by all the other wind noise.


----------



## summit583guy (Jan 6, 2009)

Ive worked and climbed several times when it's been (-20,-25 celcius)out, It's not fun and job generally take a little bit longer.The chippers ive used were brush bandits and they will not start usually unless there kept inside a heated building, we used to leave the chipper running all day when it's been that cold out though. Just the life of living in ontario


----------



## 1savagehunter (Jan 6, 2009)

*Is this a Canadian site or what ???*

Well nice to see you all here.


----------



## thejdman04 (Jan 6, 2009)

We worked outside on some -5 below -30 below windchill thats cold enough for me.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 6, 2009)

I've never stayed home due to the cold. I've left the equipment home but did the grunt work and labor. It's the heat I can't stand.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 6, 2009)

capetrees said:


> I've never stayed home due to the cold. I've left the equipment home but did the grunt work and labor. It's the heat I can't stand.



Yuk. Not me. Give me triple digits and 60% humidity thank you!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 7, 2009)

After about 12" of snow (huge amount for us) and below freezing temperature, the pineapple express came through. 5 degrees celcius and 1.5" of rain. It's easier to work in colder dry air than this stuff. However, we work in all weather and had to take a tree off a roof today.


----------



## summit583guy (Jan 7, 2009)

''BC West Coast'' who do you work for and where? I recently moved here from ontario and work out of surrey,langley area for the city of surrey


----------



## ASEMASTER (Jan 7, 2009)

*city union*

clames that when it hits -10 you now have inclimate weather even for the equipment , the breakage is just not worth doing the jobs, even water breaks, they will have to wait.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 7, 2009)

-30c wich is around -25f is where i draw the limit. uncomfortable but dress a little warmer thats all. the work gots ta get done.


----------



## custom8726 (Jan 7, 2009)

We did a crane job last week in 6 degree weather before the windshield. It was also snowing with some freezing rain. Not a fun day but we got it done. I prefer Not to work when its below 16 degrees or so for a high. Even at 16 you are usually fighting with the diesels to start and the feed wheels of the chipper freezing, and the hydrolics taking 45 minutes to work properly, etc, etc.. Last year I spent alot of my winter in Costa Rica, Hawai, and vegas, now a year later and my first baby boy born, I am working in the cold so mom can stay home. Worth while trade IMHO though...


----------



## jomoco (Jan 7, 2009)

Wortown Mick said:


> I dislike working when its over 90-95 with high humidity.
> Of course, I still work but I hate every moment. Plenty of leaf blower cooldowns.. I say shoving the nozzle up your pant leg when your sweating rivers with a major case of swamparse is incentive to keep trucking.
> 
> As far as cold.. theres no set quit temperature for me. I guess when stuff doesnt work & starts breaking its time to go home.
> ...



Interesting take Mick.

I was acting general foreman/demolition climber running two crews at the China Lake Naval Jet Fighter training base in CA removing about 100 trees and staying in a motel. This is a bit southwest of Inyo county in the Mojave desert.

Temps climbed to over 105 almost everyday and as the foreman I made the call to wuss out everyday at about 10:30am and run for the motel airconditioning along with the crew of 10 men. We would return at about 2:00pm and work till dusk.

If every other outdoor contractor on the base didn't do the same thing we did I might have more profound wuss like regrets!

Those kinda temps are very dangerous, and known to kill even to the locals there.

jomoco


----------



## hokiewheeler (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't own my own business and I'm not currently doing tree work. Having said that, when I was, my least favorite to work in was mid 30s and rain. I'll take just about anything else. I've worked when it was so hot the sweat was pouring down my hard hat and so cold I had 4 layers of clothes on. As long as I'm dry I'm fine. An old equipment operator told me that the first rain drop is an act of god, the second one is your own darn fault - I tend to agree. I had a hydro line let go on a chipper on me once and kind of ruined the day. The power co got pissed and left and hooked the juice back up and we had to call off the crane. That was an expensive hose. It was in the 40s and rainy. Another time, we were workin on a Saturday in late November and the guy runnin the knuckle boom swung a log into a hard line on the outrigger and busted it - pourin rain in the 30s. We were never called back there, I just hope all the oil the truck puked out didn't kill the client's front yard. Rain tends to slow things way down and put everybody in a bad mood. I was the groundy on tree jobs and preferred it that way. I've been up a couple times and don't like climbin.


----------



## ChiHD (Feb 20, 2009)

fireman said:


> I was wondering at what temperature do you stay home.the main concern is the wear and tear on equipment.Temps on equipment never reach the operating temp and start blowing motors hydraulic lines crack bearings in the feed rollers snap.Just wondering what temps do you call it quits.




Never, I love the cold and my equipment is designed to work in the cold. only girls cry about this/


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 20, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> Never, I love the cold and my equipment is designed to work in the cold. only girls cry about this/


if i walk outside and i feel a breeze on my #### i go back in the house and go back to bed


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 20, 2009)

hornett22 said:


> i'm not real keen on 90 and above or much humidity but i'll still work.i'll take the cold over the extreme heat any day.i also prefer frozen ground to work on.my only complaint with the cold is waiting on hydraulics.



25 deg F - 100 deg F. There's plenty of bars for when it's over a 100 down here. always choose a bar with umbrellas!


----------



## scott t (Feb 21, 2009)

The coldest we have worked is -40 the hottest is around 115 in Florida


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

I walked about a mile to work (family business) one morning when it was -20F.
That was about 30 years ago. Hasn't gotten that cold here since, but I'd do it again. 

My favorite time to split firewood is when it's hot - 90+. Can't explain it, just feels good.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Feb 21, 2009)

I skied around Yellowstone, in the dead of winter. When we stopped at the cabin to pick up our skis at 6AM, the outside thermometer was reading -35F. I noticed some trees had some newly broken branches from a snow load as we skied by some buffalo. If I had my Stihl, and if it had fired up, I would have climbed on up and taken those puppies down.

I'm fine working at below-freezing temps, but in Austin, Texas, an extremely cold day is 25F, and that only happens once every ten years, or so. At 30F, I just throw on some ski pants, pull on a balaclava, add a ski jacket and I'm good to go. In no time, I'm too hot in the trees and shedding layers.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 21, 2009)

We usually (I say usually because I've been in tops of trees on the coldest days) stay home on anything under 15-20 degrees.
Phone uselly doesn't ring that much in the colder parts of winter. We blow it off till the next day when it's usually like 30 or better.

As far as the heat...MAN I love the heat. Girls run around in the least amount of clothes that the law will allow. :Eye: :Eye:

A good week of good hard sweat makes you feel like a million bucks by the end of the week.

Just keep a sweat towel over the shoulder and take shade breaks often. Man I think I'm getting turn on thinking about a 100+ degree day..LOL :crazy1:

SWEAT..It Does The Body Good. :love1:


----------



## summit583guy (Feb 21, 2009)

>>>>>>>>."Never, I love the cold and my equipment is designed to work in the cold. only girls cry about this""

Easy old goat, how's buisness going? are you working much lately? Ive been doing some pretty cool work lately, working with Bartlett, im on there NorthShore crew using the HOBBS and Good's rigging systems alot lately on big firs and cedars,(not sure if you have used one but it makes life so much easier to rig larger blocks and reduce the need for a crane as you can actually life spars with the goods up to 2 or 3 thousand pounds)


----------



## ChiHD (Feb 21, 2009)

*Better change 'location" bud*



summit583guy said:


> >>>>>>>>."Never, I love the cold and my equipment is designed to work in the cold. only girls cry about this""
> 
> Easy old goat, how's buisness going? are you working much lately? Ive been doing some pretty cool work lately, working with Bartlett, im on there NorthShore crew using the HOBBS and Good's rigging systems alot lately on big firs and cedars,(not sure if you have used one but it makes life so much easier to rig larger blocks and reduce the need for a crane as you can actually life spars with the goods up to 2 or 3 thousand pounds)




I actually invented my own rigging system and it is far superior to either of those two. It will be for sale by spring 2010 for under $10,000


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 21, 2009)

Arborcare Hey that sounds good I'll buy that Write me down for 2. Coming soon Hydrogen powered backpack with full suspension seat and bag scratcher. Actually I have a meeting with Walmart and Homehardware in 1 weak. Later


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 21, 2009)

I stay home when the diesel fuel freezes in the Kenworth.


----------



## JeffL (Feb 22, 2009)

Did a few days this year, was up and climbing in the tree before the temps even made it up above -10* in the morning.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 22, 2009)

JeffL said:


> Did a few days this year, was up and climbing in the tree before the temps even made it up above -10* in the morning.


BUURRR!:jawdrop:


----------



## slinger (Feb 22, 2009)

Below zero (unless its sunny) and above mid-90's. (Unless its shady.)


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 23, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> 25 deg F - 100 deg F. There's plenty of bars for when it's over a 100 down here. always choose a bar with umbrellas!



Sold myself short. WTF am I talking about? Worked at -10 degrees Celsius in England so that will be 14 deg F- 100 deg F.


----------

